Ask HN: How often do you code when you're high? - klim_bim
======
jetti
If you are referring specifically to marijuana, never. However, I do code
frequently when I take amphetamines. I get in the zone much easier and am able
to focus longer.

------
GaryNumanVevo
Almost never, getting high is for hiking, chilling with friends, and playing
video games

------
rotoole
LOL. Silence is an answer.

------
gaspoweredcat
quite regularly, it seems to help the flow of my work

